# System Objekt und Gültigkeit bei Webapplikation.



## mlange8801 (3. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

viele Klassen erfordern ja, dass man bestimmte Werte über System.setProperty(var,wert) setzt. Z.B den truststore mit System.setProperty("javax.net.ssl.trustStore", truststorelocation);
Diese Werte gelten dann ja Systemweit, was ist wenn zwei Applikationen in der gleichen Tomcat Instanz zwei verschiedene Truststores verwenden wollen?
Danke
Mark


----------



## stev.glasow (3. Jun 2005)

> Diese Werte gelten dann ja Systemwei


Ich glaube nicht.
Die gelten nur für die aktuelle VM.


----------



## mlange8801 (3. Jun 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Diese Werte gelten dann ja Systemwei
> 
> 
> Ich glaube nicht.
> Die gelten nur für die aktuelle VM.



Aber normalerweise läuft doch Tomcat innerhalb einer VM.
Also alle webapplikationen innerhalb einer Tomcat Instanz teilen sich diese System properties?


----------



## stev.glasow (3. Jun 2005)

Stimmt.
Weiß auch nicht wie man das umgeht.
Kann man den truststore  in deinem Fall  evtl. auch anders angeben?  Was machst'n?


----------



## Guest (3. Jun 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stimmt.
> Weiß auch nicht wie man das umgeht.
> Kann man den truststore  in deinem Fall  evtl. auch anders angeben?  Was machst'n?



Ich habe hier zwei Applikationen, die beide ssl verwenden und jede setzt entsprechend ihren truststore über System.setProperty()... 
Die laufen auf der selben Tomcat instanz und ich überlege mir halt, ob dass Probleme machen könnte.
Oder kann man bei axis den truststore auch anders angeben?


----------



## stev.glasow (3. Jun 2005)

K.A. kenn mich auch nicht so sehr mit axis aus, aber du könntest die Property jeweils vorm Verbinden ändern.
Beispiel: http://www.informit.com/articles/article.asp?p=24604&rl=1 (Listing 2, ganz unten)
(So wie ich das sehe enthählt der Code aber einen Fehler: die statisch Methode invoke hat keinen Zugriff auf die Instanzvariblen keystore, storepass, etc , aber das Prinzip sollte klar sein)
Musst halt nur aufpassen dass die methode static synchronized ist und auch nur diese etwas an der Property ändert.

Wär das was?   :?

Kennt jemand den Grund warum das so blöde über die Properties gelöst wurde? Die hätten das doch mit stinknormalen Übergabeparameter machen können, oder nich?  ???:L


----------



## mlange8801 (3. Jun 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> K.A. kenn mich auch nicht so sehr mit axis aus, aber du könntest die Property jeweils vorm Verbinden ändern.



Vielen Dank schonmal.
So ist es auch bisher.
Ich dachte nur, dass die sich dabei ja theoretisch in die quere kommen können.
Erscheint mir irgendwie etwas suboptimal.
Ich dachte es würde da vielleicht eine einfache saubere Lösung geben.

Gruß

Mark


----------

